# Befriending a donkey



## lovinarabs (Feb 7, 2007)

Background: When Buddy and Trooper were donated to the rescue they had been virtually untouched. They learned there to trust humans and got to be friendly. Then right before we adopted them they wormed and vaccinated the donkeys. The day we went to pick them up, Buddy was still friendly (although a little skeptical at first), but Trooper was pretty standoffish. We caught Trooper and were going to load him in the trailer when he pulled away and headed across the pasture dragging his leadrope. When we finally caught him again it was quite a struggle to get him in the trailer. While they had him caught they trimmed his feet too. After bringing them home, in two days Libby was fast friends with Buddy and by the next day he was friendly to me too. He is so friendly now that he is almost a bit of a pest!




: But Trooper remains aloof. I haven't been able to do more than rub and pet him while he is eating a bit of grain. If I go out there without some type of treat or grain, forget it. He won't let me anywhere close. It has been 7 months now and I am getting worried. Spring vaccinations are right around the corner and with his aloof attitude, I am afraid that he will hate us forever after tricking him to catch him and doing that to him. ANY suggestions? They are both 5 year old gelded small donkeys, Trooper is a small standard and Buddy is a miniature.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 7, 2007)

i wish i could help you but i have a similar problem... of the 5 donkeys we got in May, 2 are pushy-friendly, 2 are careful but getting better, but the last is very headshy and standoffish. she will come for treats if she sees the others getting them and she has made some progress as the gal we bought them from said she likes her butt scratched but don't touch her head any which way, she doesn't like it. well i am a face person and she has learned that it's ok if i scratch behind her ears or cup her "cheeks" and kiss her nose... but she is still not near as friendly as i would like. i am a tad worried because she is due to foal next month and i don't want her foal to learn that standoffish attitude! however i am also hopeful because if the foal is friendly perhaps mama will pick up on that and be more comfortabe with us.

one thing Bonnie told me after doing a reading for our rescue mini mule is, if you want them to bond with you, work with them daily and make sure it is always pleasant. if something needs to be done that they will not like, have someone else do it and don't even be around. this is very difficult for me but i am persevering and, although progress has been miniscule, there HAS been progress. Little Miss Maggie is an extremely tough nut to crack but i am determined that she WILL learn to trust! if i could suggest something to you i would say give Bonnie a crack at a reading on him, perhaps he will tell her what the problem is. i heard stories before i contacted her that convinced me to try it, and the two readings she has done for me so far have been extraordinary! i definitely plan to continue with some of my other animals for various reasons.

edited to say oh yeah, i forgot i wanted to tell you, we also have a small standard jack (he is not gelded) with the name Trooper. he is spotted and the proud father of our mini mule Eve that you have probably seen on the forum.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I wish I could help you too... What I have done in the past and at times "present" for either farrier or Vet visits... is give them a yummy bucket of grain



: to distract them. It works!...You never give them the whole ch'lotta....and when the dirty deed is done ...you give them a hug and take the bucket away. This has worked wonders for me... for many stressful situations with my donks.


----------



## lovinarabs (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, he is definitely food motivated, that is for sure!



: That will probably help. I have been considering a reading from Bonnie for quite some time. I might just have to bite the bullet and do that. Thanks for your help guys, anyone else have ideas?????


----------



## Denali (Feb 9, 2007)

I had read something on Peaceful Valley Donkey Rescue once that seemed like just what you are looking for. I just checked and don't see it anymore, but perhaps you could email them. They basically told how they brought around a very neglected and abused donkey that was very agressive in the beginning. He is now their best friend. I believe his name was Rawhide. The poor thing was purchased at a auction and donated. He was in very poor shape, starving and all cut up. Evidently he had been used for roping practice. His nostrils were cut, he was missing a hunk of his ear, his legs were a mass of scars. People are so cruel. They said he was only aggressive if you tried to come near him, so they put him in a corral and every day would bring a chair out and sit in the corner of his pen and read. Rawhide would stand with his back to them. They never tried to touch him until he touched them first. It was an awesome story.

Another idea. Someone on the rescue board is keeping a daily journal as she works with a mini stallion rescue she just got in. It seems she has some very good ideas that seem to be working. You could check that out.

I hope he comes around soon!

Vicki


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 9, 2007)

It sounds like you are on the right track with Trooper. Poor fellow - "why" do people always seem to have to bully these poor animals around. It makes a person afraid to ever sell any of the much loved pets that we have.



Denali said:


> I had read something on Peaceful Valley Donkey Rescue once that seemed like just what you are looking for. I just checked and don't see it anymore, but perhaps you could email them. They basically told how they brought around a very neglected and abused donkey that was very agressive in the beginning. He is now their best friend. I believe his name was Rawhide. The poor thing was purchased at a auction and donated. He was in very poor shape, starving and all cut up. Evidently he had been used for roping practice. His nostrils were cut, he was missing a hunk of his ear, his legs were a mass of scars. People are so cruel. They said he was only aggressive if you tried to come near him, so they put him in a corral and every day would bring a chair out and sit in the corner of his pen and read. Rawhide would stand with his back to them. They never tried to touch him until he touched them first. It was an awesome story.
> 
> Another idea. Someone on the rescue board is keeping a daily journal as she works with a mini stallion rescue she just got in. It seems she has some very good ideas that seem to be working. You could check that out.
> 
> ...


Vicki that is such a sad story-poor Rawhide, I just can NOT understand the cruelty that some people have and the sad part is so many of them don't feel they are doing anything wrong.


----------



## lovinarabs (Mar 22, 2007)

Trooper is really making progress! I can't believe after the months of not getting anywhere, or so I thought, how far we have come all of a sudden. After a few days of being to touch him with no treats I decided I would try to catch him with a lead. He is WAY too smart for that. I almost had him and he heard the clink of the metal snap on the halter and bolted. So step back and just go back to attention. That was going so well that last night I went out with a lead rope on my arm. At first he turned and trotted off, but with the aid of an outstretched treat he turned back and then let me come up and rub him again all over and be friends. I handled his halter and even pulled on it and he didn't pull away. At that moment the rope slid off my shoulder and landed across his back. Now I didn't mean for that to happen and expected him to bolt. He didn't. So I took the rope and draped it all over, wrapped it around his neck and clinked the snap against his halter, etc... I didn't try snapping it on, because we were in the middle of the pasture and I still have this fear that I will get it on and he will get away and I won't be able to catch him to take it back off. But he was definitely acting like the whole process was no big deal. YAY! I'm so proud of our silly Trooper - he just likes to make me work for every inch I get! Of course through the whole process Buddy is pestering like, what about me?! I'm a good boy - pet ME!!!!!! I just love my donkey boys and their quirky personalities!



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 22, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: HURRAY!!!!! like i always say, it's not that donkeys are stubborn, it's that people are impatient - you have proved, with your patience, that it DOES work! :aktion033: good for you :aktion033: :aktion033: and i think mules get it from the donkey daddies... our Little Miss Maggie has also made tons of improvement. i am almost through the 90 days of exercises Bonnie gave me to try with her and i think i will keep going, not stop at 90... she has progressed to the point where i can take the catch rope off and still catch her, even without a cookie :aktion033: and i have gotten brave enough that i have had her out of the pen a couple of times and she is walking with me and even going back in through her gate with no problem (the first time she refused to go through the gate and even bolted so bad she gave me a rope burn through my gloves and i had to chase her all over 5 acres to catch her and get her back in her pen... what a mess!!)

i have also found that it is amazing what you can stick with if you have someone to report back to... i have tried working with Maggie before and it never seemed to work.. but this time with Bonnie waiting for reports and having that 90-day goal set... it made a big difference in my ability to stick to it and be patient.

anyway WOO HOO for Trooper... now DON'T STOP!!!!! keep working with him. Maggie will now approach me even if i don't have a cookie... she doesn't stay long but she does come. my next goal is for her to stay until i walk away and not leave on her own...

and the other standoffish one i was talking about above is Taffy Jo who is about to pop a baby (due in March and geez there's not much March left!!!!) and she is slowly but surely getting better too!


----------



## Denali (Mar 23, 2007)

YEAH!! :aktion033: :aktion033: Sounds like Trooper is starting to trust you, what an awesome feeling!! :bgrin

Vicki


----------



## lovinarabs (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I used the old bait and trap method to catch Trooper the other day as I had the vet and farrier scheduled. Worked like a charm and once I had him in a small space he was very easy to catch and put a lead rope on. He stood like a champ for trims and shots, but now seems to be holding a grudge. Even though I was not the one holding him for the shots. So we're back to not being able to pet him, but I hope that it is temporary. He needed to have it done, so I guess not much of a choice there. I had to get pictures of both of them to send with their vet checks to the rescue. I thought you might like to see them again. I just think Trooper has the neatest markings. Trooper first and then those of Buddy, who still loves me as much as I love him.



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 30, 2007)

don't give up, some things you just have to do for their own good whether they like it or not... he will come around quicker every time...


----------



## Plum Lov'in (Apr 30, 2007)

I have two donkeys that were also rescues, they were just horrible to do anything with when I first got them, you couldnt get near them, they kicked, and bite, wouldnt lead, you name it! I am keeping them up at Corinne's (MeadowRidge) farm, she worked with them for about 1 month for me and now they are the friendliest in your face little munchers. I know Corinne has been really busy the past few days foaling out some horses for friends, but if I talk to her tonight I will tell her to get on and answer you, or you can email her too. I know she would be able to give you some good ideas. All I can really remember is she said never to raise your hands above there shoulder level, or you will come across as aggressive to them. (not sure I have that right) when you start working with a donkeys who has problems. Your little donks are lucky to have you, I dont know how people can be abusive to any animal. Thats why I dont breed and sell, I couldnt stand the thought of someone hurting one of my animals. Jolene


----------



## jayne (May 1, 2007)

I have a little bit to add about the momma and baby worries. I rescued a standard donkey jenny a year ago January. She was sweet and shy and mostly unhandled. She tries so hard to please but she is very wary and it breaks my heart. The first time I went in her stall with a stall fork to pick up some poopies at night (like I always do before I turn out the lights) she literally stood in the far corner of the stall on her hind legs and tried to crawl out. What had people done to her!? I just sat down in her stall (after throwing the fork out) and cried for her and she came up and let me pet her nose. The next day I came in with the fork again while my husband stood at the front and gave her some carrot pieces and I picked way away from her. The next day we did the same thing but getting closer and in a few days she let me pick all over the stall, even right under her.

OK, here's the baby part. Well, Lily was carrying a little present and baby Daisy was born on July 8th. No way was momma going to let me near her baby. She would always position herself between me and the baby. I was a nervous wreck as I didn't dip her navel or teach her new baby things like I had planned all along, and I especially was worried that momma was going to teach baby to be wary of people. Well, something changed at three weeks and momma let the baby approach me. From that point on things have been wonderful. I couldn't have asked for a sweeter baby. Within a day she was getting scratched all over, and soon was picking up feet and haltering like a little pro. One wonderful thing she got from her momma was a huge willingness to please.

Now, she is the sweetest pocket donkey you would ever want. She's 10 months old now and shows no sign of the wary-ness that her mother has. We call her stealth baby sometimes because we'll go out in the pasture to do some chores and she'll be way at the other end, and we'll get to work and it seems like 30 seconds later she's somehow silently come up and poked her nose in someone's back. Of course you have to drop everything you're doing and give donkey hugs and scratches, but we all know there's nothing better than that!

Jayne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 2, 2007)

jayne said:


> Well, something changed at three weeks and momma let the baby approach me. From that point on things have been wonderful. I couldn't have asked for a sweeter baby. Within a day she was getting scratched all over




Jayne you could be describing my now 4-week-old jennet foal. the first couple weeks it was almost impossible to get my hands on Ellie Mae, her mama was also very protective and she was a good girl, she listed to mama who was always saying stay behind me and away from the people... suddenly Ellie Mae decided i wasn't so bad after all and once she found i could give pretty good scritchies, it was all over... she will come right up and bump me with her nose asking for them



:


----------



## lovinarabs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh happy day! I don't get over here to the donkey board enough, but I had to share progress with my Trooper man. Now that we have a smaller enclosure near the gate and the donkeys just LOVE it since it is all dirt and my little men are dirtballs :bgrin , I have been able to catch and pet Trooper whenever I want. I still don't know about walking up to him in the 10 acres pasture. But once in the smaller enclosure he has become a down right snuggle bum. Yesterday he stood for me to pick burrs out of his furry forehead and when I was done he kept snuggling me so I tried to take some pictures by myself. Do you have any idea how hard it is to take pictures by holding the camera out as far as you can and randomly snapping?



: But I got some good ones and then I decided that it is time. Time to remove the halter and he looks so beautiful I almost cried!
















Meeting of the minds - FINALLY!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 2, 2007)

The *sweetest* pictures!!



: I'm happy for you. Will have to go back and read a little about Trooper now





Glad this one was bumped back up!


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 2, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Great pictures they tell it all!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 2, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: yay!!!!! lovinarabs, you have me crying at work AGAIN! i swear i shouldn't get on the forum here... but i can't stay away. isn't it awesome when the breakthrough comes...

doing rescue we have similar stories... i remember when Trace first came to us, a yearling standard jack, i could approach very slowly and could touch his shoulder, right at the cross... but any further forward or back and he would back away. we progressed by fractions of inches until i could scratch him all the way back to his haunches and all the way up to his ears... the first time he ate out of my hand i cried like a baby... and when he let me hug him, i was in heaven. he was a hard one to see go but his adopted family had another donkey from us and they are wonderful people... i did make them promise that if they EVER can't keep either Jasper or Trace, that they will bring them back to me. both of those boys have wonderful personalities which developed from what we saw when they first came to us.

oh boy i am SO HAPPY for you



: and thanks for reminding me about my own breakthroughs, we get so busy with life we don't think of them often enough but they are really good memories...

so now we will have a lot more "nostril pictures" from you since your boy won't be far away...


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 2, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> :aktion033: :aktion033: yay!!!!! lovinarabs, you have me crying at work AGAIN! i swear i shouldn't get on the forum here... but i can't stay away. isn't it awesome when the breakthrough comes...


What happy news .... your follow-up story and pics got me shedding a few tears too.

Beautiful boy he is ...ya kinda have to wonder what caused him to not trust?

He loves you



: Great Pics



:


----------



## lovinarabs (Aug 2, 2007)

I knew you guys would get it. Breakthroughs are awesome and we have had our share here, but Trooper has been the toughest nut to crack. It just makes it all the more worthwhile and I am so thankful to have him in my life. I love that furry little fella!



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 2, 2007)

lovinarabs said:


> I knew you guys would get it. Breakthroughs are awesome and we have had our share here, but Trooper has been the toughest nut to crack. It just makes it all the more worthwhile and I am so thankful to have him in my life. I love that furry little fella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so are you gonna change your name to "lovindonks"?



:


----------



## lovinarabs (Aug 3, 2007)

I should! I don't even own any arabs any more. :aktion033:


----------

